# Can someone post base prices for the multiple fulfillment services???



## Elmo Hong Zito (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and I have literally spent long hours surfing through the posts to better inform myself and chose what fulfillment service I will begin with. 

I read allot of opinions regarding quality but NOTHING on base prices. 

Instead of me registering with all the different fulfillment companies in order to see their pricing, can someone post something as a guide so I know what I am looking at as far as cost per shirt for the different companies (cafepress, zazzle, printfection, spreadshirt, etc)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Instead of me registering with all the different fulfillment companies in order to see their pricing


You don't have to register to see the base prices of print on demand fulfillment companies, you just have to visit their website and usually the pricing is right in the FAQ a couple clicks away.

For example, here's the link to CafePress's pricing:
CafePress.com : Customer Service : Pricing Policy


----------

